# working



## huffy (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi all !

Will be moving over to ANSAIO, Central Portugal, with my brother, soon.
We are renovating our ruin, to live permanently. Are painters and decorators, but also maintainance work. If there any of you needing help, labour on a project nearby, where we might pick up additional skills in return for labour, let us know ?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Huffy

Welcome to the Forum. 

Good luck with your move and good luck with your offer.

Peter


----------



## huffy (Sep 28, 2009)

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Huffy
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> ...



thanks for the welcome peter


----------



## huffy (Sep 28, 2009)

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Huffy
> 
> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> ...


----------

